# MAJESTICS L.A. HAVING A FUNDRAISER FOR SMILEY



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

Majestics LA chapter would like to invite all clubs and solo riders for a fundraiser at Elysian Park on May 25, 2008 to help a fellow rider Smiley who has been ill for the past month and ½ due to Kidney failure which he is still recovering and now he was inform that he has a liver problem called Jaundice. All donations collected at the fundraiser will go to Smiley’s medical and medication expenses.


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@May 10 2008, 09:38 PM~10626534
> *Majestics LA chapter  would like to invite all clubs and solo riders for a fundraiser at Elysian Park on May 25, 2008 to help a fellow rider Smiley who has been ill for the past month and ½ due to Kidney failure which he is still recovering and now he was inform that he has a liver problem called Jaundice.  All donations collected at the fundraiser will go to Smiley’s medical and medication expenses.
> *


BEST WISHES TO HIM AND HIS FAMILY! I WILL ATTEND! STAY UP HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

INCASE YOU DONT KNOW WHO WE ARE TALKING ABOUT THIS IS *SMILEY*'"MR UNDERTAKER"


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

met him before... cool guy, i hope he's feeling better  good luck with the fundraiser.


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ill be out der homies


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 10 2008, 09:55 PM~10626640
> *INCASE YOU DONT KNOW WHO WE ARE TALKING ABOUT THIS IS SMILEY'"MR UNDERTAKER"
> 
> 
> ...


That's the homie!!!!!I hope he get's well soon!!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@May 11 2008, 12:21 AM~10626742
> *That's the homie!!!!!I hope he get's well soon!!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HOPE HE GETS WELL SOON SOME OF US WILL ROLL TO SUPPORT :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WE'LL ROLL SMILEY A COOL DUDE HOPE HE MAKE FULL RECOVERY


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@May 10 2008, 10:38 PM~10626534
> *Majestics LA chapter  would like to invite all clubs and solo riders for a fundraiser at Elysian Park on May 25, 2008 to help a fellow rider Smiley who has been ill for the past month and ½ due to Kidney failure which he is still recovering and now he was inform that he has a liver problem called Jaundice.  All donations collected at the fundraiser will go to Smiley’s medical and medication expenses.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

X2......


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 11 2008, 07:45 AM~10627600
> *X2......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

HOPE HE GETS WELL SOON.......
I WILL INFORM MY MEMBERS, SEE YOU GUYS THERE........


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@May 10 2008, 10:38 PM~10626534
> *Majestics LA chapter  would like to invite all clubs and solo riders for a fundraiser at Elysian Park on May 25, 2008 to help a fellow rider Smiley who has been ill for the past month and ½ due to Kidney failure which he is still recovering and now he was inform that he has a liver problem called Jaundice.  All donations collected at the fundraiser will go to Smiley’s medical and medication expenses.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

i'm rollin


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I'LL TALK TO THE FAMILY AND SEE HOW MANY ROLLIN


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

I'll be there.. Stay up Smiley. :biggrin:


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@May 10 2008, 09:38 PM~10626534
> *Majestics LA chapter  would like to invite all clubs and solo riders for a fundraiser at Elysian Park on May 25, 2008 to help a fellow rider Smiley who has been ill for the past month and ½ due to Kidney failure which he is still recovering and now he was inform that he has a liver problem called Jaundice.  All donations collected at the fundraiser will go to Smiley’s medical and medication expenses.
> *


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

We'll be there to support SMILEY.


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

HOPE HE GETS BETTER


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

We'll put our rider Smiley in our prayers and hope he gets better and wish the best... Amen :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 11 2008, 03:19 PM~10630186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

from ISLANDERS C.C. (L.A. to the BAY), we would like to send a special prayer out to SMILEY and his family. we will keep him in our prayers. ONE LOVE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 11 2008, 07:19 PM~10630186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hope smileys gonna be ok ,kool ass fokker !!


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

I ALWAYS LIKED SMILEY. REAL DOWN TO EARTH BROTHER


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

DAMM! ANOTHER BROTHER DOWN, I'M MET THIS COOL VATO AT THE TECHNIQUES SAN FERNANDO SHOW. THIS DUDE IS A.T.M. STAY STRONG "SMILEY" WE'LL PRAY FOR YOU BRO!
FROM THE TECHNIQUES FAMILY


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

*T T T *


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 12 2008, 08:45 AM~10634402
> *i hope  smileys gonna be ok ,kool ass fokker !!
> *


damn that sucks.....from all the ryderz crew get well soon!


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 11 2008, 04:19 PM~10630186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@May 12 2008, 01:16 PM~10636542
> *T T T
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:angel: HEY "SMILEY' U GET WELL DAMMIT! DA "TOGETHER FAMILIA" IS PRAYING FOR U BRATHAAA!! EL ADAM


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

*T T T *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@May 11 2008, 12:35 PM~10628869
> *T T T  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

i say sell the"UNDERTAKER"
AND YOULL HAVE ALL THE MONEY YOU NEED...
































j/k
man i meet SMILEY n HOUSTON
CRAZY KAT hope every things well
get well soon homie!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@May 13 2008, 07:53 PM~10649766
> *i say sell the"UNDERTAKER"
> AND YOULL HAVE ALL THE MONEY YOU NEED...
> j/k
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

hope he makes a full recovery


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

MY PRAYERS AND THE PRAYERS OF THE DALLAS LOWRIDERS GO OUT TO SMILEY AND HIS FAMILIA. GET WELL SOON BROTHER.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 13 2008, 09:07 PM~10649921
> *hope he makes a full recovery
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

MY PRAYERS ARE STILL WITH YOU HOMIE, HOPE YOU GET A FULL RECOVERY QUICK  :biggrin:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

let my ni99a know about it .. to help out ....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

The Big STYLISTICS Will Be There To Show SOme Support  Hope Smiley Gets Better


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

OUR PRAYERS OUR WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

TTT SEE YOU THERE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@May 14 2008, 08:45 AM~10653122
> *TTT SEE YOU THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

GET WELL SMILEY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 14 2008, 03:55 PM~10655874
> *:0
> *



get well soon smily cool ass dude :thumbsup: just an idea how about printing a event shirt or something that the out of towners that cant make put at least buy a shirt that the proceeds go to smiley or something like that. a big undertaker poster is another idea


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

:yessad: Ill be there for sure !!! SMILEY love you HOMIE ill be praying for you bro
ill call you, pick up your phone bro!!!!! fat MARTY


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatt49_@May 14 2008, 09:05 PM~10658222
> *:yessad: Ill be there for sure !!! SMILEY love you HOMIE ill be praying for you bro
> ill call you, pick up your phone bro!!!!! fat MARTY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 14 2008, 09:22 PM~10658362
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

to the top for the homie


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 11 2008, 03:19 PM~10630186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Best wishes. He's a good dude and he has done a lot for ridas over the years.


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Our prayers go out to him & his family. Hope every thing turns out good.


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:angel: :thumbsup: 
BEST OF FRIENDS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE FOR YOU HOMIE!!!!
WE WILL BE PRAYING FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

PRAYING FOR YOU SMILEY!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I met homie in Phoenix, best wishes 2 u homie from the SOCIOS FAMILY


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

DISTINGUISHED Family would like to help out.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 11 2008, 03:19 PM~10630186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

:biggrin: to the top for my homie!!!plesae keep this on top of the page :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

bump


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

OUR PRYERS GO OUT TO SMILEY!

WELL HOMIE, FROM INDIVIDUALS TX. CH.


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

:biggrin: tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

IF ANYONE WANT S TO SEND SMILEY A DONATION THROUGH PAYPAL HERES THE LINK TO HIS PAGE,,HELP THE LIST GROW

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=162851&st=8280


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 16 2008, 06:37 PM~10673484
> *IF ANYONE WANT S  TO SEND SMILEY A DONATION  THROUGH PAYPAL HERES THE LINK TO HIS PAGE,,HELP THE LIST GROW
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=162851&st=8280
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=410212


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 16 2008, 06:37 PM~10673484
> *IF ANYONE WANT S  TO SEND SMILEY A DONATION  THROUGH PAYPAL HERES THE LINK TO HIS PAGE,,HELP THE LIST GROW
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=162851&st=8280
> *


TTT :werd:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

get well homie


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Requested off, but got shot down, hmmm "I can't come in today because I got a bad case of the sore stomach." :biggrin: If not I'll try to support somehow, either truucha or str8 paypal. Hope you get better Smiley, I got you in my prayers homie.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 11 2008, 03:19 PM~10630186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 19 2008, 09:33 AM~10686346
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

ill be there ..... stay up smiley.


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

gotta support the homie Smiley!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 19 2008, 06:01 PM~10690226
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:biggrin: ALTERED ONES CAR CLUB WILL SUPPORT THE HOMIE !!! GET WELL SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

TTT for the homie smiely,hope it's a big turn out.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@May 20 2008, 11:56 AM~10696713
> *:biggrin: ALTERED ONES CAR CLUB WILL SUPPORT THE HOMIE !!! GET WELL SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 16 2008, 06:37 PM~10673484
> *IF ANYONE WANT S  TO SEND SMILEY A DONATION  THROUGH PAYPAL HERES THE LINK TO HIS PAGE,,HELP THE LIST GROW
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=162851&st=8280
> *


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

WHATS A GOOD TIME TO ROLE THRU...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@May 20 2008, 09:25 PM~10701604
> *WHATS A GOOD TIME TO ROLE THRU...
> *


EARLY


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

6-AM AGAIN... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@May 20 2008, 10:49 PM~10702031
> *6-AM AGAIN... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA (Dec 30, 2003)

Damn sorry to here bout Smiley being sick. Hope you get well soon Smiley, cuz u know we get our cars bac in a few weeks :biggrin: :biggrin: 
The INDIVIDUALS C.C.will be there. U got our support.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 21 2008, 07:39 AM~10703078
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

hey smiley, hope you get better bro. 
i hope things turn out 4 you really. 
hey just a suggestion. 
why dont you sell your cars,
there lots of money there 4 sure, you can always build others. 
thats whats lowriding all about. 
GOOD LUCK BRO.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

sounds good, i'll be there


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

TTT 
for sunday hopefully theres alot of cars there. we will be there all the way from the bay area


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@May 21 2008, 06:41 PM~10708399
> *TTT
> for sunday hopefully theres alot of cars there. we will be there all the way from the bay area
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 21 2008, 08:50 PM~10709164
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Big Rich, I just put the flyer up on my site. I will try and be there Sunday to support the event. Jae


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 22 2008, 06:20 AM~10711159
> *Big Rich, I just put the flyer up on my site. I will try and be there Sunday to support the event. Jae
> *


sounds good :cheesy:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 21 2008, 10:57 PM~10710137
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

DAM IVE KNOWN SMILEY FOR A FEW GOOD YEARS....... SAD TO C SOMETHIN LIKE THAT HAPPEN TO A GOOD PERSON LIKE HIM....I JUS SEEN HIM IN PHX...HE WAS TEASIN ME ON HOW BLIND I AM.....REAL GREAT GUY THO AND ILL PRAY FOR HIM.


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 19 2008, 05:01 PM~10690226
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


we will be raffling off some 13 x 7 wire wheels,,with all the money going to smiley :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

elysian park is good for la raza,

:cheesy: ,

cc


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt for


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

i broke my tranny but i got my donations while im there!!!!


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT FOR SMILEY


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

here's a number you can call that might help him, or anyone who needs help on medical,dental,optical 
1-800-929-8344
pal ref# 254074

this place helps people everywhere...free to find out!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

wow I am getting worse, let's see if this post goes through? the last two didnt.
smiley what the fuck? smiley is a strong dude, a good family man and a real rider.
you aint done yet! faith is a mutha fucker and God is all mighty. you have the prayers of many who have love for you. combine that with a little determination
and your ass will be back on the scene in a little time. My disfunktional ass might not make it to the park on time. but I commit myself to a donation! 
on everything! peace..........


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

the undertaker was pulled out of the museum and most likely will be there on sunday :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

JUST TALK TO SPIKE KOOLAID WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE BIG M UNDERTAKER WE GOT YOUR BACK


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@May 23 2008, 08:01 PM~10724805
> *JUST TALK TO SPIKE KOOLAID WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE BIG M UNDERTAKER WE GOT YOUR BACK
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

your in our prayer big uso onelove.


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@May 23 2008, 09:01 PM~10724805
> *JUST TALK TO SPIKE KOOLAID WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE BIG M UNDERTAKER WE GOT YOUR BACK
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

we will also have a reds hydraulic pump to raffle,courtesy of reds hydraulics,,so make sure to buy some tickets,,all money is going to smiley :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 19 2008, 05:01 PM~10690226
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 24 2008, 11:52 AM~10727909
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 24 2008, 11:49 AM~10727894
> *we will also have a reds hydraulic pump to raffle,courtesy of reds hydraulics,,so make sure to buy some tickets,,all money is going to smiley :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

ME AND MY FAMILY WILL BE THERE


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1983REGAL_@May 24 2008, 05:59 PM~10729981
> *ME  AND  MY  FAMILY  WILL  BE  THERE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 23 2008, 09:28 PM~10722216
> *     the undertaker was pulled out of the museum and most likely will be there on sunday :biggrin:
> *


I went to the museum the other day and the car wasn't there... but this explains it now


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 24 2008, 10:11 PM~10731249
> *:biggrin:
> *


Are the kiss midgets gonna be there??? Just joking big buddy. Were leaving the house right now


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@May 25 2008, 12:01 AM~10732020
> *I went to the museum the other day and the car wasn't there... but this explains it now
> *


fuck the museum,,theres a reason


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

today was a realy good turn out i hope everything works out for da big homie smiley


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

any pics :biggrin:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

It was off the chain!! Head to head hoppin, three wheelin, and even cats breakin wheels off of they rides!! WOW I had to leave before the raffle! but i had tickets # 064 and # 065.... 

God Bless the Homie Smiley!!!  

Check my myspace for pics soon...

I also checked out Epics CC Car Show in Azuza, And Traffic CC Picnic in San Dimas... So I was busy!!

:biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

More later on my website. Great turnout! Hope my raffle donation helped.


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)




----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

WE HAD A GOOD TIME !!!!!!! MR. VETO @ MILLENIUM CAR CLUB


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRS. VETO MCC_@May 25 2008, 06:24 PM~10735261
> * WE HAD A GOOD TIME !!!!!!! MR. VETO @  MILLENIUM CAR CLUB
> *


sup rich how was it


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any pics ?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

we wanna thank everyone who helped by donating,buying raffle tickets,bought food,,,,and also the majestics sd chapter who brought a big donation,,,all together we collected 4300.00 for smiley,,it aint over yet we gonna continue collecting for smiley,,so thank you every one that made it out and supported smiley,,,god bless


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

very good turn out, :thumbsup: for smiley,


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 25 2008, 08:18 PM~10736218
> *we wanna thank everyone who helped by donating,buying raffle tickets,bought food,,,,and also the majestics sd chapter who brought a big donation,,,all together we collected 4300.00 for smiley,,it aint over yet we gonna continue collecting for smiley,,so thank you every one that made it out and supported smiley,,,god bless
> *


THATS GOOD TO HEAR RICH WE WILL KEEP SMILEY IN YOUR PRAYER FOR A FULL RECOVERY .WE HAD A GOOD TIME JUST CHILLIN OUT THERE


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 25 2008, 10:18 PM~10736218
> *we wanna thank everyone who helped by donating,buying raffle tickets,bought food,,,,and also the majestics sd chapter who brought a big donation,,,all together we collected 4300.00 for smiley,,it aint over yet we gonna continue collecting for smiley,,so thank you every one that made it out and supported smiley,,,god bless
> *


I KNOW THIS IS JUST A START IN THE FUNDS FOR SMILEY IF NEED BE MAYBE YOU GUY'S COULD PROBABLY CONSIDER PUTTING ON A SHOW BACK AT THE VETERANS STADIUM IF POSSIBLE WITH ENTERY FEES GOING TO ADDED MEDICAL FUND NEEDS. TTT AND {GOD BLESS TO SMILEY}, FAMILY, AND THE WHOLE MAJESTIC FAMILY. :yes: :angel: :yes:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 25 2008, 09:28 PM~10736704
> *I KNOW THIS IS JUST A START IN THE FUNDS FOR SMILEY IF NEED BE MAYBE YOU GUY'S COULD PROBABLY CONSIDER PUTTING ON A SHOW BACK AT THE VETERANS STADIUM IF POSSIBLE WITH ENTERY FEES GOING TO ADDED MEDICAL FUND NEEDS. TTT AND {GOD BLESS TO SMILEY}, FAMILY, AND THE WHOLE MAJESTIC FAMILY. :yes:  :angel:  :yes:
> *


we looking for a good spot


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 25 2008, 09:18 PM~10736218
> *we wanna thank everyone who helped by donating,buying raffle tickets,bought food,,,,and also the majestics sd chapter who brought a big donation,,,all together we collected 4300.00 for smiley,,it aint over yet we gonna continue collecting for smiley,,so thank you every one that made it out and supported smiley,,,god bless
> *


 From the SD chapter. We know the homie Smiley would have done the same for us. Our donation was made possible by the entire Low rider community here in SD so Thanks to all them that supported our event last week.


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

any pics


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOGETHER1_@May 26 2008, 02:51 PM~10737804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not tryin to hate, but those LONG BEACH park rangers can be real dicks.


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@May 26 2008, 07:02 PM~10741341
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@May 26 2008, 07:02 PM~10741341
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

Huey, me, and baby stopped in to show love and support for the homie 
Smiley. As we rolled and I saw all the cars, I was impressed ! It was my frist time being at the park. It's a great thing to see everyone get together and support Smiley. 

Best wishes!
Julie, Huey, Stella. :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

hope everything go well smiley


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

good day for all thanx for the 13's i needed them


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@May 27 2008, 12:47 PM~10747173
> * good day for all thanx for the 13's i needed them
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAPAYASA90_@May 26 2008, 11:05 PM~10743429
> *Huey, me, and baby stopped in to show love and support for the homie
> Smiley. As we rolled and I saw all the cars,  I was impressed ! It was my frist time being at the park. It's a great thing to see everyone get together and support Smiley.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

cool turnout


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------

